# all year camp sites Vigo to Lisbon



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Hi, done the usual for me left my campsite book at home.I am currently in Vigo in Spain and need to find two or more sites for the route down to Lisbon then on to Algarve.Help much appreciated,Tammy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi look at the Orbitur sites here: http://www.orbitur.pt/index.php?idioma=GB

Although must are shut between Oct-Dec Gala and Foz do Arelho are open all year according to the website.

Olley


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Tammy, you could also look at roteiro-campista.pt or there's also Peniche, Vila nova de Milfontes, or Alcacer do Sal. Or the barragem Pego do Altar should be ok for a few free nights, thats 7miles north of Alcacer do Sal 
Hope its a help.
Colin


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

*portugal and spain campsites*

Hi. Thanks to you both I am on my way now,Tammy


----------

